# B-Drol and Katanadrol v3.0 are on SALE this week...Yo-Whey and more!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Sep 8, 2016)

*Muscle Research*
*Thursday Weekly Sale
*




*It's another week and another sale!!! B-DROL is on sale... Formerly known as B3@$TDROL but never to be called this again thanks to another un-named company with better lawyers than us...so B-DROL it is!!! At most dosages, B-DROL users can expect moderate gains of lean muscle mass and strength, increased muscle hardness, enhanced recovery, more intensive workouts and a slight decrease in body fat. B-DROL users should not expect rapid increases in size or weight with this compound since water retention is very minimal, or in some cases, non-existent. However, this advantage makes the gains from B-DROL fairly easy to maintain post cycle and reduces the chances of unwanted side effects. 
*









*Yo-Whey is also on sale for $19.99 BUT WAIT...did you know there are 5 ways to get Yo-Whey for FREE!

-with purchase of Xtreme Joint Support (at regular price)
-with purchase of Test Infusion (at regular price)
-with purchase of Katanadrol v3.0 (at regular price)
-with purchase of Anovar-X Extreme (at regular price)


-OR with CART TOTAL OVER $100!!!

You can combine or stack these options to get a total of 5 free bags of Yo-Whey protein with your purchase. Qualifying products must be purchased at regular price with no coupons...while supplies last!!!


Also Alpha Pro Nutrition UPLOAD PWO is on sale AND get a free set of Lifting Straps with purchase of any Alpha Pro Nutrition Supplement during this month at mrsupps.com...while supplies last!!!


Last we have Dragon Override PWO...a cutting-edge concentrated pre-workout formula for $29.99!!! *























*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!




Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*



​


----------



## cane87 (Sep 9, 2016)

*B-drol is the same killer product we always sold (be**tdrol), with a new name. Good week to bulk shop on your staple m-r products and stock up on free protein in the process!Cant beat that *


----------



## MidwestBeast (Sep 13, 2016)

As always, here are my thoughts on this week?s sale items:


*Muscle Research B-Drol:*

Great time to pick up B-Drol if you?re looking to run a cycle. For those that are unfamiliar with the newest incarnation of Beast, you?re getting 90 caps and 100mg 1-DHEA in each cap (along with arimistane and fenugreek). Libido should be great on this stuff and it should be dry and lean. This version should be very versatile in whatever your goals are so long as diet and training match up with it. And since it?s non-methylated, you can run this for longer ? all the more reason to grab a couple bottles and run it longer and at a higher dose if you so choose. Another idea I?d consider is grabbing a bottle of the new T-Base and run Beast at standard dosing along with that and let the good 1-DHEA times roll!

Two guys who finished up one bottle runs of this had the following to say:


			
				bigbumpkin2003 said:
			
		

> ?Awesome product to add some lean mass! Was concerned about bloated etc. but was pleasantly surprised! Would suggest the product for anyone looking to add a little size and strength.?





			
				readyset said:
			
		

> ?Things went really well. I'd be lying if I gave a number in terms of weight gain. But strength and size went up drastically, more so than usual (i.e without beastdrol.)
> 
> I was getting great pumps and recovery. It was absolutely a solid product. It felt like I was taking a mild oral steroid all day.
> 
> It's absolutely a solid product I'd recommend.?



*Alpha Pro Nutrition Upload ($5 off):*

A prop. blend -- so I?m not too thrilled about that, but at least it has a cool name ? ?Tunnel Vision? Matrix lol. Anyway, some nice ingredients: beta alanine, agmatine, NAT, aminos, creatine, caffeine, dendrobium, rhodiola. If you?re one of us who always likes trying different things, I think it?s well worth a shot, but just keep in mind you may need to double down on the scoops ? one matrix serving is just under 5g, so you could end up a bit shy of where you?d prefer to be. All in all, though, worth a try on paper.

*Muscle Research Yo-Whey:*

What can I say about Yo-Whey? I absolutely love it. So far I?ve only tried the chocolate thin mint and pumpkin spice flavors (none of the 3 ?regular? flavors) and they?re both phenomenal. They?re even better if you live near a Kroger and can mix them with CarbMaster milk (chocolate for the thin mint and vanilla for the pumpkin spice) ? that is an easy way to get an extra 11g protein (per 8 oz.) in only 60 or 80 extra calories (vanilla and chocolate, respectively). The thing you obviously have to keep an eye on is the macros; it?s not just protein. There are definitely some carbs in there and a little bit of fat. Yo-Whey makes for an excellent meal replacement and also great for bulking?and baking! Grab the pumpkin spice ahead of the Fall season ?you?ll be happy (it?s a very light flavor; not overly pumpkin at all). And now is the perfect time to grab the bag of Thin Mint and get all the delicious taste you want without those little girl scouts hounding you and all the extra hours on the treadmill you'd have to log  lol

*Human Evolution Dragon Override:*

This is not one I?ve had a chance to use yet since we brought Human Evolution into the MR store. I?ve heard really good things about the AMP Citrate version. This one does not have the AMP Citrate, but it?s not a bad profile. It?s a prop. blend, which I hate lol, but in your matrix just over 5g, you?re getting: creatine, beta alanine, AAKG, agmatine, caffeine, NMT, choline, hordenine, yohimbine, synephrine, and higenamine. Again, it?s hard to say without knowing specific amounts/doses, but I do like the profile (the one exception being AAKG which I hate and am surprised to see still hanging around in formulas). Anyway, it should do okay on pump with the agmatine and should be on point with focus and energy with the rest of that matrix (and solid with endurance with the beta alanine). Not a bad looking formula and if the flavoring is good, that cherry lemonade should be pretty tasty. Nice time to grab it now when it?s under $30 shipped to your door to test it out!

*Muscle Research Katanadrol:*

This is a fantastic sale for one of the best cutting compounds out there. What most people do with Katanadrol is dose it at 3 or 4 caps instead, so the bottle runs out a bit quicker. So this savings is actually multiplied over several bottles and really adds up. Since it?s a non-methylated product, you can run it for longer and it?s not unreasonable at all to run for 8 weeks. As Fall approaches, it's not the typical time to cut up, but if you like to march to the beat of your own drum, I?d grab a couple Katanadrols and a bottle of T-Base and really dial it in. Tons of other great products in the Mr. Supps store to make for a great stack.







Time to get your Pumpkin Spice Yo Whey and get your basic on!


----------



## cane87 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Last day for the sale guys! If you want to stock up or try our ph's now is the time, excellent price.*


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Sep 14, 2016)

*Last chance today before I put up another sale tomorrow...grab that B-DROL, Katanadrol v3.0, some PWO or Yo-Whey and don't forget even after this sale there are ways to get Yo-Whey for FREE with purchases of other excellent products!!! Hit it up today!!!*​


----------

